# Split Scrotum



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Does this split look like a DQ? I didn't notice it when he was a kid before he sold but now that he's back there's definitely a split.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Iirc a split in a boer can be 2 inches max before dq.


----------

